# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Studentët, protesta para ambasadës italiane

## ClaY_MorE

Mbi 100 studentë kanë protestuar sot para ambasadës italiane.

Sipas studentëve, ambasada italiane ka refuzuar dhënien e vizave për studentët shqiptarë, duke nxjerrë si argument mosnjohjen e gjuhës.

Ndërkohë studentët thonë se për këtë problem kanë vënë në dijeni me ane te nje mesazhi edhe kryeministrin Berisha.

Studentët paralajmerojne se do të vazhdojnë protestën e tyre derisa t'u njihet e drejta per pajisjen me vize.


Marre tek: http://www.a1tv.com.al

----------


## Blue_sky

Keto studentet kane dokumenta te posatshem qe provojne zoterimin e gjuhes?Ndoshta vertete keto se zoterojne.

----------


## babybell

kam nje mik qe ka jetuar 7 vjet ne itali ku ka mbaruar nivelin e pare universitar dhe mbasi ka ndenjur nje vit ne shqiperi ka aplikuar per master po ne ate universitet. kane gjithe veren qe e sorollasin dhe per ta trashur dhe me keq i kane thene si perfundim qe duhet te aplikoje me kontigjentin e atyre qe sapo kane mbaruar shkollen e mesme, dmth te kaloje edhte testin e gjuhes dhe budallalleqe te tjera te tipit interviste qe ti shpjegojne se si funksionon jeta ne itali si dhe dokumenta pa fund, ploti dhe koti. rezultati eshte gjithmone ne shqiperi duke pritur per vize nderkohe qe universiteti italian ka muaj qe e ka pranuar kerkesen e tij. ky miku im me thote qe personeli shqiptar ne konsullaten italiane eshte po aq i poshter sa ai italian....

----------

